# GeForce 6200 GO  macht Probleme [SOLVED]

## Blackburns_gentoo

hi leute,

 Ich hab 

1. den Nvidia-kernel gemergt +nvidia-glx 

2. ich hab das modul autoload

3. lsmod sagt:

```

VAIO ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               3468156  0

```

4. xorg.conf funktionirte (das gleiche file auf meinem grossen Rechner - siehe signatur)

5.xorg.conf funktionirt auf diesem notebook - alerdinds nur mit :

```
Section "Device"

        Option     "NoAccel" "true"

        Option     "Dac6Bit" "true"

        Option     "ShowCache" "true"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "vesa"               #<<<<<<<<<<<<<---------- anstelle von "nvidia"

        VendorName  "GeForce 6600GT"

        BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

        Option      "DevicePresence" "yes"

        Option      "VBERestore" "yes"

        VideoRam    131072

        Screen      0

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection

```

Nun, mit dem eintrag nvidia  bei driver , bleibt er beim X server start in nem blackscreen stehen und bleibt hängen.

vileicht hab ich ja noch nen fehler in der xorg.conf :

```

#  X   X                                         FF

#   X X    OO   RR    GG        CC   OO   N N   F  F

#    X    O  O  R R  G         C    O  O  NN N  FF

#   X X   O  O  RR   G GG      C    O  O  N  N  F

#  X   X   OO   R R   GG    o   CC   OO   N  N  F

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "dualhead"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

#   Screen      1  "Screen1" 

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option          "Xinerama" "true" 

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "singlehead"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

#-----xinerama-----------

#Section "Monitor"

#     Identifier  "Generic Monitor"

#     Option      "DPMS"

#     HorizSync   30-64

#     VertRefresh 50-100

#EndSection

#Section "Device"

#    Identifier  "GenericMon"

#    Driver      "nvidia"

#    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

#    Option      "VBERestore" "no"

#    Screen      1

#    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

#    Option      "DisplayInfo" "false"

#    Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

#    VideoRam    128000

#EndSection

#Section "Screen"

#    Identifier  "Screen1"

#    Device      "GenericMon"

#    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

#    Monitor     "Generic Monitor"

#    DefaultDepth 24

#    SubSection "Display"

#        Depth           24

#        Modes           "1024x768"

#        ViewPort        0 0

#   Virtual         1024 768

#    EndSubsection

#EndSection

#-----xinerama------------

Section "Module"

   Load "bitmap"

   Load "dbe"

   Load "dri"

   Load "glx"

   Load "int10"

   Load "record"

   Load "type1"

   Load "vbe"

        SubSection "extmod"

            Option  "omit XFree86-DGA"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

   Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd" 

   Option "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "Mouse1"

   Driver  "mouse"

   Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

               

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

        UseModes    "TheModelines"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

#       HorizSync    "30-60"

#       VertRefresh  "50-70"

EndSection

  Section "Modes" 

 Identifier      "TheModelines" 

 # 1280x800 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 49.68 kHz; pclk: 83.46 MHz 

   Modeline "1280x800_60.00"  83.46  1280 1344 1480 1680  800 801 804 828  -HSync +Vsync 

 EndSection

Section "Device"

        Option     "NoAccel" "true"            

        Option     "Dac6Bit" "true"              

        Option     "ShowCache" "true"             

   Option      "RenderAccel" "true" 

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "vesa"         # hier wäre nvidia < ------      

   VendorName  "GeForce 6600GT"

   BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

   Option      "DevicePresence" "yes"

   Option      "VBERestore" "yes"

   VideoRam    131072

   Screen      0

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

        Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" 

     DefaultDepth 24 

     Option      "FlatPanelProperties" "Scaling=Centered" 

 

     Subsection "Display" 

         Depth       8 

         Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

         ViewPort    0 0 

     EndSubsection 

     Subsection "Display" 

         Depth       16  

         Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

         ViewPort    0 0 

     EndSubsection 

     Subsection "Display" 

         Depth       24 

         Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

         ViewPort    0 0 

     EndSubsection 

 EndSection

```

nun sie funktioniert auch natürlich nur nicht  wen ich sie mit dem driver "nvidia" starte

 ich poste anschliesend auch noch daslog file beim absturtz das entsteht.

ich wäre sehr dankbar für jede hilfe den ich weiss nicht was ich noch versuchen soll..

 MFG

      BlackBurns_GentooLast edited by Blackburns_gentoo on Sun Jul 17, 2005 11:47 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## nizo

mach mal anstat nvidi nur nv (bei driver)

----------

## schachti

Dann nutzt er aber nicht den NVIDIA Treiber, den er nutzen möchte...

----------

## nizo

nicht ???, hmm hab das immer so gemacht und es funzte

----------

## schachti

nv ist der in xorg enthaltene NVIDIA-Treiber. Wenn man den von NVIDIA entwickelten Treiber nutzen möchte, muß man nvidia angeben.

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

okey, jetzt hab ich ein problem anschnend hängt der sich schneller alls er ein logfile erstellen kann den  ich hab jetzt nochmal diesen absturzgemacht und dan beim neustart bevor ich x server gsetartet habe  das logfile weg kopiert und so wie es aus sieht steht da immer noch  ein erfolgreicher start mit vesa anstelle von nvidia drin.

 na ein versuch ist es wert ich versuch mal "nv"

hoffe auf weitere unterstüzung von euch schon mal danke.

MFG

   Blackburns_Gentoo

----------

## nizo

kann es evtl. daran liegen das du in deiner xorg.conf 2x die section serverlyout hast ? (ganz oben)

will jetzt nix falsches sagen  :Confused: 

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

also dieses "nv" funktionirt ohne 3d unterstützung und nur mit 640x480 egal was ich konfiguriert hab in der xorg.conf nur 640x480.

 und jo, stimt is mir net aufgefallen das ich "section serverlayout" 2 mal hab , eine entfernt macht aber null unterschied

nun gehen mir langsam die möglichkeiten aus, was meit ihr was könnte es noch sein???

MFG

BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## andix

Hast du die neuesten nvidia-Treiber installiert? Die 6200er Serie wird IMHO erst seit 1.0.7664 offiziell untersützt und die ist noch ~x86! Vor dieser Version hat meine 6200 (AGP - 128mb) auch Probleme gemacht, habe sie aber irgendwie zum laufen gebracht. Mit den neuen Treibern geht sie perfekt.

EDIT: Im Changelog von 1.0.7664 steht:

```
* Added support for the AGP variant of GeForce 6200.
```

----------

## franzf

 *andix wrote:*   

> Hast du die neuesten nvidia-Treiber installiert? Die 6200er Serie wird IMHO erst seit 1.0.7664 offiziell untersützt und die ist noch ~x86!

 

Das gleiche bei meiner 6600GT PCIe. Hatte nur Probleme (OK, X ging, aber _SEHR_ langsam). Auf ~amd64 upgedatet, schon flutscht alles wie ne Eins!

Probiers mal aus, hilft ziemlich sicher!

Gruß

Franz

----------

## Erlenmayr

1. Gib mal in der Section "Monitor" vernünftige Frequenzen an.

2. Eine Section "ServerLayout" reicht völlig, außerdem sollte die am ENDE der Config stehen, soweit ich weiß.

3. Nimm als Section "ServerLayout" folgendes:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie das mit deiner zweiten Maus und Xinerama gedacht ist, von daher musst du das evtl. noch anpassen.

Gruß, Stephan

----------

## bbgermany

außerdem solltest du, wenn du schon die extensions wie composite und render verwenden willst, folgendes zur section driver hinzufügen:

```
Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
```

sonst wird das nie was mit glx etc  :Smile: 

siehe: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Transparency#Nvidia_.2B_Xorg

----------

## firefly

hat er doch nur in der screen section  :Smile: 

aber ich glaube der hauptgrund wiso das nicht funktioniert ist, wie schon gesagt, das der installierte nvidia treiber diese karte nicht unterstüzt.

gruß

firefly

----------

## Erlenmayr

 *firefly wrote:*   

> hat er doch nur in der screen section 
> 
> aber ich glaube der hauptgrund wiso das nicht funktioniert ist, wie schon gesagt, das der installierte nvidia treiber diese karte nicht unterstüzt.

 

Ich glaube, dass es daran liegt, dass er 2 ServerLayouts hat, die auf den selben Screen zugreifen wollen. Außerdem werden die schon definiert, bevor alles andere definiert wurde (sprich: sie stehen am Anfang der Datei statt am Ende - vielleicht ist das ja auch ein Problem).

----------

## firefly

es ist egal wo die ServerLayouts stehen und wieviele Konfiguiert sind(solange sie unterschiedliche Identifier haben ).

Du kannst jede Section mehrfach in der config stehen haben, solange (wie ich schon sagte) sie eindeutige Identifier haben.

Standard-mäßig wird das erste ServerLayout verwendet, das gefunden wird beim laden der config.

gruß

firefly

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

hey, okey,  nvidia modul läuft nun aber ich hab - soweit ich das mit glxgears sehe immer noch kein 3D support nun -  bbgermany, ich  hab keine "section driver"  meinst du "section device" den wen die das meinst , macht es keinen unterschied , das modul funktionirt. Aber immer noch ohne 3D support.  ich hab sowoll nvidia-kernel also auch nvidia-glx geupdatet.

 achja, und ein weiteres problem anschenend liegt das problem mit dr auflösung 1280x800 nicht an vesa den jetzt mit nvidia macht er immernoch 1024x768 anstelle von 1280x800 (16:10) wie kann ich das änderen

 Erlenmayr, nun was würdest du mir den empfehlen für mein laptop dispaly? in der monitor section?

MFG

    Blackburns_Gentoo

----------

## Erlenmayr

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> hey, okey,  nvidia modul läuft nun aber ich hab - soweit ich das mit glxgears sehe immer noch kein 3D support nun -  bbgermany, ich  hab keine "section driver"  meinst du "section device" den wen die das meinst , macht es keinen unterschied , das modul funktionirt. Aber immer noch ohne 3D support.  ich hab sowoll nvidia-kernel also auch nvidia-glx geupdatet.
> 
>  achja, und ein weiteres problem anschenend liegt das problem mit dr auflösung 1280x800 nicht an vesa den jetzt mit nvidia macht er immernoch 1024x768 anstelle von 1280x800 (16:10) wie kann ich das änderen
> 
>  Erlenmayr, nun was würdest du mir den empfehlen für mein laptop dispaly? in der monitor section?
> ...

 

Schau mal nach, mit welcher Frequenz es jetzt läuft, wenn es funktioniert.

----------

## schachti

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hey, okey,  nvidia modul läuft nun aber ich hab - soweit ich das mit glxgears sehe immer noch kein 3D support nun
> 
> 

 

Woran siehst Du das? Hast Du in /etc/X11/xorg.conf Load "dri" auskommentiert und Load "glx" dafür aufgenommen (in der Section Module)?

----------

## bbgermany

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> hey, okey,  nvidia modul läuft nun aber ich hab - soweit ich das mit glxgears sehe immer noch kein 3D support nun -  bbgermany, ich  hab keine "section driver"  meinst du "section device" den wen die das meinst , macht es keinen unterschied , das modul funktionirt. Aber immer noch ohne 3D support.  ich hab sowoll nvidia-kernel also auch nvidia-glx geupdatet.
> 
>  achja, und ein weiteres problem anschenend liegt das problem mit dr auflösung 1280x800 nicht an vesa den jetzt mit nvidia macht er immernoch 1024x768 anstelle von 1280x800 (16:10) wie kann ich das änderen
> 
>  Erlenmayr, nun was würdest du mir den empfehlen für mein laptop dispaly? in der monitor section?
> ...

 

ja natürlich section "device". aber mal was ganz anderes, wenn du dir das wiki durchgelesen hättest, wäre dir aufgefallen, dass die 1.0.7xxx treiber probleme mit den composite extensions haben und du gezwungenermaßen an die 1.0.7xxx treiber gebunden bist. ich würde mal versuchen die render/composite extensions abzuschalten.

----------

## Toastbrot

Hast du nvidia-glx drauf? Das muss afaik dabei sein! Hab auch ein Lappi mit 1280*800 Auflösung.

Um das auf den Terminals zu nutzen muss du das an den Kernel (in Grub) übergeben: "vga=0x360" (ohne die ")

Und das kommt in die xorg.conf:

```
Section "Device"

Identifier  "Card0"

Driver      "nvidia"

VendorName  "Nvidia"

BoardName   "GeForce FX 5600 Go"

#Option    "NvAGP" "1"

#Option      "RenderAccel" "1"

BusID    "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

Identifier "Screen0"

Device     "Card0"

Monitor    "Monitor0"

DefaultDepth     16

SubSection "Display"

Depth     16

Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Depth     24

Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Depth     32

Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Damit läufts bei mir wunderbar. Ist echt geil auf den Terminals die 16:10 Auflösung zu haben, viel Spaß damit  :Wink: 

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

Aber ToastBrot, das hab ich doch iich hav bei Section device einfach noch mehr optionen, oder müssen die woll raus?

versuchs mal ohne jedenfalls meine Xorg.conf sieht nun so aus:

```

#  X   X                                         FF

#   X X    OO   RR    GG        CC   OO   N N   F  F

#    X    O  O  R R  G         C    O  O  NN N  FF

#   X X   O  O  RR   G GG      C    O  O  N  N  F

#  X   X   OO   R R   GG    o   CC   OO   N  N  F

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "dualhead"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

#   Screen      1  "Screen1" 

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option          "Xinerama" "true" 

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

#-----xinerama-----------

#Section "Monitor"

#     Identifier  "Generic Monitor"

#     Option      "DPMS"

#     HorizSync   30-64

#     VertRefresh 50-100

#EndSection

#Section "Device"

#    Identifier  "GenericMon"

#    Driver      "nvidia"

#    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

#    Option      "VBERestore" "no"

#    Screen      1

#    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

#    Option      "DisplayInfo" "false"

#    Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

#    VideoRam    128000

#EndSection

#Section "Screen"

#    Identifier  "Screen1"

#    Device      "GenericMon"

#    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

#    Monitor     "Generic Monitor"

#    DefaultDepth 24

#    SubSection "Display"

#        Depth           24

#        Modes           "1024x768"

#        ViewPort        0 0

#   Virtual         1024 768

#    EndSubsection

#EndSection

#-----xinerama------------

Section "Module"

   Load "bitmap"

   Load "dbe"

#   Load "dri"

   Load "glx"

   Load "int10"

   Load "record"

   Load "type1"

   Load "vbe"

        SubSection "extmod"

            Option  "omit XFree86-DGA"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

   Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd" 

   Option "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "Mouse1"

   Driver  "mouse"

   Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

               

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

        UseModes    "TheModelines"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

#       HorizSync    "30-60"

#       VertRefresh  "50-70"

EndSection

  Section "Modes" 

 Identifier      "TheModelines" 

 # 1280x800 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 49.68 kHz; pclk: 83.46 MHz 

   Modeline "1280x800_60.00"  83.46  1280 1344 1480 1680  800 801 804 828  -HSync +Vsync 

 EndSection

Section "Device"

        Option     "NoAccel" "true"            

        Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option     "Dac6Bit" "true"              

        Option     "ShowCache" "true"             

   Option      "RenderAccel" "true" 

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "GeForce 6200 go"

   BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

   Option      "DevicePresence" "yes"

   Option      "VBERestore" "yes"

   VideoRam    131072

   Screen      0

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

        Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" 

     DefaultDepth 24 

     Option      "FlatPanelProperties" "Scaling=Centered" 

 

     Subsection "Display" 

         Depth       8 

         Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

         ViewPort    0 0 

     EndSubsection 

     Subsection "Display" 

         Depth       16 

         Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

         ViewPort    0 0 

     EndSubsection 

     Subsection "Display" 

         Depth       24 

         Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

         ViewPort    0 0 

     EndSubsection 

 EndSection

```

Ich hoffe das es alles so korigiert wurde wie ihr mir das erklärt habt,

okey, das ich "load "dri"" nicht auskommentiert hatte war idiotisch hätte ich wissen müssen aber es macht trozdem kein unterschied, ich hab so das gefühl das wen meinem notebook wasnicht past dan ignoriert er einfach die xorg.conf.

nurdas mit dem monitor kappier ich net mus da nicht was mit TFT rein?

danke für eure geduld

MFG

     BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## bbgermany

nun ja, jetzt wirds etwas geöhnungsbedürftig.

poste mal bitte folgendes:

ausgabe von "lspci"

spezifikationen des laptops (screen-resolution, agp/pcie? etc (am besten link zum produkt;)))

verwendest du ein ~x86/~amd64 system? oder hast du nur die treiber via ~x86/~amd64 installiert?

ist die xorg.conf im letzten post deine oder hast du die nur "zusammenkopiert"?

jo das wärs erstmal  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: Xorg.0.log wäre auch mal interessant!

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

okey, du wilst lspci sehen gerne :

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

0000:00:1b.0 Class 0403: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 04)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0167 (rev a1)

0000:06:03.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI7420 CardBus Controller

0000:06:03.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI7x20 1394a-2000 OHCI Two-Port PHY/Link-Layer Controller

0000:06:03.3 Unknown mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCI7420/PCI7620 Dual Socket CardBus and Smart Card Cont. w/ 1394a-2000 OHCI Two-Port  PHY/Link-Layer Cont. an

0000:06:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

0000:06:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562ET/EZ/GT/GZ - PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller Mobile (rev 04)
```

okey das wäre mal lspci

ein produkt link hm, da hab ich glaub noch was gutes von sony  : http://vaio.sony-europe.com/PageView.do?section=Products_ITE&productcategory=%2FComputing%2FVAIO+Notebooks%2FVN+FS+Series&productmodel=%2FComputing%2FVAIO+Notebooks%2FVN+FS+Series%2FVGN-FS115Z&productsku=VGNFS115Z.SW1&site=ite_de_CH&page=ProductTechnicalFeatures

vieleicht hilft das weiter  :Smile: 

Und danke viel mals für bishärige Hilfe

MFG

     BlackBurns_gentoo

----------

## bbgermany

jetzt brauche ich nur noch dein xorg-logfile  :Very Happy:  sowie kernel-version.

hast du pci express support in deinem kernel aktiviert?

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

ops jo hab ich vergessen , als der kernel is von kernel.org und is 2.6.12.2  der nvidia-kernel is :

```

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.7667

      Latest version installed: 1.0.7667

      Size of downloaded files: 14,110 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA X11 driver

      License:     NVIDIA

```

hm, da hab ich keine ahnung, hab nie was mit PCI -Express gsehen, wo wäre den das?

jou, hier das log file(sorry, das wirt viel):

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux VAIO 2.6.12.2 #10 SMP Mon Jul 11 19:33:40 UTC 2005 i686

Build Date: 05 July 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jul 12 23:12:18 2005

(==) Using config file: "//xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "dualhead"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "true"

(**) Xinerama: enabled

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(**) Extension "RENDER" is enabled

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2590 card 104d,81b7 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2591 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,2668 card 104d,81bb rev 04 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 104d,81b9 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 104d,81b9 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 104d,81b9 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 104d,81b9 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 104d,81b9 rev 04 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev d4 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2641 card 104d,81b9 rev 04 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 104d,81b9 rev 04 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,266a card 104d,81b9 rev 04 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0167 card 104d,81c2 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:03:0: chip 104c,ac8e card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 06:03:2: chip 104c,802e card 104d,818f rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 06:03:3: chip 104c,ac8f card 104d,8190 rev 00 class 01,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 06:04:0: chip 8086,4220 card 8086,2753 rev 05 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:08:0: chip 8086,1068 card 104d,81d0 rev 04 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x90000000 - 0xafffffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,6,7), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb00fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (6:3:0), (6,7,10), BCTRL: 0x0340 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0167) rev 161, Mem @ 0xa0000000/24, 0xc0000000/28, 0x90000000/24

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0007000 - 0xb0007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xb0006000 - 0xb0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xb0005000 - 0xb0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb0004000 - 0xb00047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x80004000 - 0x800043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x80003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x90000000 - 0x90ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xa0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000188f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0007000 - 0xb0007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xb0006000 - 0xb0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xb0005000 - 0xb0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xb0004000 - 0xb00047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x80004000 - 0x800043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x80003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x90000000 - 0x90ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xa0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000188f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb0007000 - 0xb0007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb0006000 - 0xb0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb0005000 - 0xb0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xb0004000 - 0xb00047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x80004000 - 0x800043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x80003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x90000000 - 0x90ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xa0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000188f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.7667

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.o

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset vesa found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb0007000 - 0xb0007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb0006000 - 0xb0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb0005000 - 0xb0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xb0004000 - 0xb00047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x80004000 - 0x800043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x80003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x90000000 - 0x90ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xa0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000188f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb0007000 - 0xb0007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb0006000 - 0xb0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb0005000 - 0xb0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xb0004000 - 0xb00047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x80004000 - 0x800043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x80003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x90000000 - 0x90ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xa0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000188f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [28] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) VESA(0): initializing int10

(WW) VESA(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 32768 kB

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: NVIDIA

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 5.68

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: nv44 Board - sonyf44m

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Chip Rev   

(**) VESA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) VESA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) VESA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 0 sec.

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed

(II) VESA(0): Searching for matching VESA mode(s):

Mode: 100 (640x400)

   ModeAttributes: 0x39f

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009c09

   BytesPerScanline: 640

   XResolution: 640

   YResolution: 400

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 16

   NumberOfPlanes: 1

   BitsPerPixel: 8

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 4

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 14

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 640

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 14

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 14

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 229500000

Mode: 101 (640x480)

   ModeAttributes: 0x39f

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009c09

   BytesPerScanline: 640

   XResolution: 640

   YResolution: 480

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 16

   NumberOfPlanes: 1

   BitsPerPixel: 8

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 4

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 10

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 640

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 10

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 10

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 229500000

Mode: 102 (800x600)

   ModeAttributes: 0x31f

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009c09

   BytesPerScanline: 100

   XResolution: 800

   YResolution: 600

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 16

   NumberOfPlanes: 4

   BitsPerPixel: 4

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 3

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 14

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 100

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 14

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 14

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 108500000

Mode: 103 (800x600)

   ModeAttributes: 0x39f

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009c09

   BytesPerScanline: 800

   XResolution: 800

   YResolution: 600

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 16

   NumberOfPlanes: 1

   BitsPerPixel: 8

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 4

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 6

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 800

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 6

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 6

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 229500000

Mode: 104 (1024x768)

   ModeAttributes: 0x31f

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009c09

   BytesPerScanline: 128

   XResolution: 1024

   YResolution: 768

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 16

   NumberOfPlanes: 4

   BitsPerPixel: 4

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 3

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 6

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0x0

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 128

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 6

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 6

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 108500000

Mode: 105 (1024x768)

   ModeAttributes: 0x39f

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009c09

   BytesPerScanline: 1024

   XResolution: 1024

   YResolution: 768

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 16

   NumberOfPlanes: 1

   BitsPerPixel: 8

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 4

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 3

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 1024

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 3

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 3

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 229500000

Mode: 10e (320x200)

   ModeAttributes: 0x39f

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009c09

   BytesPerScanline: 640

   XResolution: 320

   YResolution: 200

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 8

   NumberOfPlanes: 1

   BitsPerPixel: 16

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 6

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 30

   RedMaskSize: 5

   RedFieldPosition: 11

   GreenMaskSize: 6

   GreenFieldPosition: 5

   BlueMaskSize: 5

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 640

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 30

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 30

   LinRedMaskSize: 5

   LinRedFieldPosition: 11

   LinGreenMaskSize: 6

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

   LinBlueMaskSize: 5

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 229500000

*Mode: 10f (320x200)

   ModeAttributes: 0x39f

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009c09

   BytesPerScanline: 1280

   XResolution: 320

   YResolution: 200

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 8

   NumberOfPlanes: 1

   BitsPerPixel: 32

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 6

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 14

   RedMaskSize: 8

   RedFieldPosition: 16

   GreenMaskSize: 8

   GreenFieldPosition: 8

   BlueMaskSize: 8

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 8

   RsvdFieldPosition: 24

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 14

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 14

   LinRedMaskSize: 8

   LinRedFieldPosition: 16

   LinGreenMaskSize: 8

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

   LinBlueMaskSize: 8

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 8

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24

   MaxPixelClock: 229500000

Mode: 111 (640x480)

   ModeAttributes: 0x39f

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009c09

   BytesPerScanline: 1280

   XResolution: 640

   YResolution: 480

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 16

   NumberOfPlanes: 1

   BitsPerPixel: 16

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 6

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 4

   RedMaskSize: 5

   RedFieldPosition: 11

   GreenMaskSize: 6

   GreenFieldPosition: 5

   BlueMaskSize: 5

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 4

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 4

   LinRedMaskSize: 5

   LinRedFieldPosition: 11

   LinGreenMaskSize: 6

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

   LinBlueMaskSize: 5

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 229500000

*Mode: 112 (640x480)

   ModeAttributes: 0x39f

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009c09

   BytesPerScanline: 2560

   XResolution: 640

   YResolution: 480

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 16

   NumberOfPlanes: 1

   BitsPerPixel: 32

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 6

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 1

   RedMaskSize: 8

   RedFieldPosition: 16

   GreenMaskSize: 8

   GreenFieldPosition: 8

   BlueMaskSize: 8

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 8

   RsvdFieldPosition: 24

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 1

   LinRedMaskSize: 8

   LinRedFieldPosition: 16

   LinGreenMaskSize: 8

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

   LinBlueMaskSize: 8

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 8

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24

   MaxPixelClock: 229500000

Mode: 114 (800x600)

   ModeAttributes: 0x39f

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009c09

   BytesPerScanline: 1600

   XResolution: 800

   YResolution: 600

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 16

   NumberOfPlanes: 1

   BitsPerPixel: 16

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 6

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 2

   RedMaskSize: 5

   RedFieldPosition: 11

   GreenMaskSize: 6

   GreenFieldPosition: 5

   BlueMaskSize: 5

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 2

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 2

   LinRedMaskSize: 5

   LinRedFieldPosition: 11

   LinGreenMaskSize: 6

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

   LinBlueMaskSize: 5

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 229500000

*Mode: 115 (800x600)

   ModeAttributes: 0x39f

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009c09

   BytesPerScanline: 3200

   XResolution: 800

   YResolution: 600

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 16

   NumberOfPlanes: 1

   BitsPerPixel: 32

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 6

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 1

   RedMaskSize: 8

   RedFieldPosition: 16

   GreenMaskSize: 8

   GreenFieldPosition: 8

   BlueMaskSize: 8

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 8

   RsvdFieldPosition: 24

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 3200

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 1

   LinRedMaskSize: 8

   LinRedFieldPosition: 16

   LinGreenMaskSize: 8

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

   LinBlueMaskSize: 8

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 8

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24

   MaxPixelClock: 229500000

Mode: 117 (1024x768)

   ModeAttributes: 0x39f

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009c09

   BytesPerScanline: 2048

   XResolution: 1024

   YResolution: 768

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 16

   NumberOfPlanes: 1

   BitsPerPixel: 16

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 6

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 1

   RedMaskSize: 5

   RedFieldPosition: 11

   GreenMaskSize: 6

   GreenFieldPosition: 5

   BlueMaskSize: 5

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 2048

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 1

   LinRedMaskSize: 5

   LinRedFieldPosition: 11

   LinGreenMaskSize: 6

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

   LinBlueMaskSize: 5

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 229500000

*Mode: 118 (1024x768)

   ModeAttributes: 0x39f

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009c09

   BytesPerScanline: 4096

   XResolution: 1024

   YResolution: 768

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 16

   NumberOfPlanes: 1

   BitsPerPixel: 32

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 6

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 1

   RedMaskSize: 8

   RedFieldPosition: 16

   GreenMaskSize: 8

   GreenFieldPosition: 8

   BlueMaskSize: 8

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 8

   RsvdFieldPosition: 24

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 4096

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 1

   LinRedMaskSize: 8

   LinRedFieldPosition: 16

   LinGreenMaskSize: 8

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

   LinBlueMaskSize: 8

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 8

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24

   MaxPixelClock: 229500000

Mode: 130 (320x200)

   ModeAttributes: 0x39f

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009c09

   BytesPerScanline: 320

   XResolution: 320

   YResolution: 200

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 8

   NumberOfPlanes: 1

   BitsPerPixel: 8

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 4

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 62

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 320

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 62

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 62

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 229500000

Mode: 131 (320x400)

   ModeAttributes: 0x39f

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009c09

   BytesPerScanline: 320

   XResolution: 320

   YResolution: 400

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 16

   NumberOfPlanes: 1

   BitsPerPixel: 8

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 4

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 30

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 320

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 30

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 30

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 229500000

Mode: 132 (320x400)

   ModeAttributes: 0x39f

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009c09

   BytesPerScanline: 640

   XResolution: 320

   YResolution: 400

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 16

   NumberOfPlanes: 1

   BitsPerPixel: 16

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 6

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 14

   RedMaskSize: 5

   RedFieldPosition: 11

   GreenMaskSize: 6

   GreenFieldPosition: 5

   BlueMaskSize: 5

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 640

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 14

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 14

   LinRedMaskSize: 5

   LinRedFieldPosition: 11

   LinGreenMaskSize: 6

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

   LinBlueMaskSize: 5

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 229500000

*Mode: 133 (320x400)

   ModeAttributes: 0x39f

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009c09

   BytesPerScanline: 1280

   XResolution: 320

   YResolution: 400

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 16

   NumberOfPlanes: 1

   BitsPerPixel: 32

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 6

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 6

   RedMaskSize: 8

   RedFieldPosition: 16

   GreenMaskSize: 8

   GreenFieldPosition: 8

   BlueMaskSize: 8

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 8

   RsvdFieldPosition: 24

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 6

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 6

   LinRedMaskSize: 8

   LinRedFieldPosition: 16

   LinGreenMaskSize: 8

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

   LinBlueMaskSize: 8

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 8

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24

   MaxPixelClock: 229500000

Mode: 134 (320x240)

   ModeAttributes: 0x39f

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009c09

   BytesPerScanline: 320

   XResolution: 320

   YResolution: 240

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 8

   NumberOfPlanes: 1

   BitsPerPixel: 8

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 4

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 30

   RedMaskSize: 0

   RedFieldPosition: 0

   GreenMaskSize: 0

   GreenFieldPosition: 0

   BlueMaskSize: 0

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 320

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 30

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 30

   LinRedMaskSize: 0

   LinRedFieldPosition: 0

   LinGreenMaskSize: 0

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

   LinBlueMaskSize: 0

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 229500000

Mode: 135 (320x240)

   ModeAttributes: 0x39f

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009c09

   BytesPerScanline: 640

   XResolution: 320

   YResolution: 240

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 8

   NumberOfPlanes: 1

   BitsPerPixel: 16

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 6

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 19

   RedMaskSize: 5

   RedFieldPosition: 11

   GreenMaskSize: 6

   GreenFieldPosition: 5

   BlueMaskSize: 5

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 640

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 19

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 19

   LinRedMaskSize: 5

   LinRedFieldPosition: 11

   LinGreenMaskSize: 6

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

   LinBlueMaskSize: 5

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 229500000

*Mode: 136 (320x240)

   ModeAttributes: 0x39f

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009c09

   BytesPerScanline: 1280

   XResolution: 320

   YResolution: 240

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 8

   NumberOfPlanes: 1

   BitsPerPixel: 32

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 6

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 10

   RedMaskSize: 8

   RedFieldPosition: 16

   GreenMaskSize: 8

   GreenFieldPosition: 8

   BlueMaskSize: 8

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 8

   RsvdFieldPosition: 24

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 10

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 10

   LinRedMaskSize: 8

   LinRedFieldPosition: 16

   LinGreenMaskSize: 8

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

   LinBlueMaskSize: 8

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 8

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24

   MaxPixelClock: 229500000

Mode: 13d (640x400)

   ModeAttributes: 0x39f

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009c09

   BytesPerScanline: 1280

   XResolution: 640

   YResolution: 400

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 16

   NumberOfPlanes: 1

   BitsPerPixel: 16

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 6

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 6

   RedMaskSize: 5

   RedFieldPosition: 11

   GreenMaskSize: 6

   GreenFieldPosition: 5

   BlueMaskSize: 5

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 0

   RsvdFieldPosition: 0

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 6

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 6

   LinRedMaskSize: 5

   LinRedFieldPosition: 11

   LinGreenMaskSize: 6

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

   LinBlueMaskSize: 5

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

   MaxPixelClock: 229500000

*Mode: 13e (640x400)

   ModeAttributes: 0x39f

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

   WinSize: 64

   WinASegment: 0xa000

   WinBSegment: 0x0

   WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009c09

   BytesPerScanline: 2560

   XResolution: 640

   YResolution: 400

   XCharSize: 8

   YCharSize: 16

   NumberOfPlanes: 1

   BitsPerPixel: 32

   NumberOfBanks: 1

   MemoryModel: 6

   BankSize: 0

   NumberOfImages: 2

   RedMaskSize: 8

   RedFieldPosition: 16

   GreenMaskSize: 8

   GreenFieldPosition: 8

   BlueMaskSize: 8

   BlueFieldPosition: 0

   RsvdMaskSize: 8

   RsvdFieldPosition: 24

   DirectColorModeInfo: 0

   PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

   LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560

   BnkNumberOfImagePages: 2

   LinNumberOfImagePages: 2

   LinRedMaskSize: 8

   LinRedFieldPosition: 16

   LinGreenMaskSize: 8

   LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

   LinBlueMaskSize: 8

   LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

   LinRsvdMaskSize: 8

   LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24

   MaxPixelClock: 229500000

(II) VESA(0): Total Memory: 512 64KB banks (32768kB)

(II) VESA(0): Monitor0: Using default hsync range of 28.00-33.00 kHz

(II) VESA(0): Monitor0: Using default vrefresh range of 43.00-72.00 Hz

(II) VESA(0): Not using mode "1280x800" (no mode of this name)

(--) VESA(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "1024x768"

(**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "800x600"

(**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "640x480"

(==) VESA(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 60Hz refresh for mode "640x480" (112)

(**) VESA(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"

(II) Loading sub module "shadow"

(II) LoadModule: "shadow"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libshadow.a

(II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xb0007000 - 0xb0007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xb0006000 - 0xb0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xb0005000 - 0xb0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xb0004000 - 0xb00047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x80004000 - 0x800043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x80003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x90000000 - 0x90ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xa0000000 - 0xa0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000188f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [28] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) VESA(0): initializing int10

(WW) VESA(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 32768 kB

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: NVIDIA

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 5.68

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: nv44 Board - sonyf44m

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Chip Rev   

(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x2000000)

(II) VESA(0): virtual address = 0xb55ab000,

   physical address = 0xc0000000, size = 33554432

(==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) VESA(0): Backing store disabled

(WW) VESA(0): Option "NoAccel" is not used

(WW) VESA(0): Option "Dac6Bit" is not used

(WW) VESA(0): Option "ShowCache" is not used

(WW) VESA(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used

(WW) VESA(0): Option "MonitorLayout" is not used

(WW) VESA(0): Option "DevicePresence" is not used

(WW) VESA(0): Option "VBERestore" is not used

(WW) VESA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" is not used

(WW) VESA(0): Option "FlatPanelProperties" is not used

(==) RandR enabled

Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse0: Buttons: 3

(**) Mouse0: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) Mouse1: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbVariant: "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Warning: font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".pcf.Z" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".pcf.gz" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".snf" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".snf.Z" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".snf.gz" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".bdf" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".bdf.Z" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".bdf.gz" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".pmf" already registered at priority 0

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/TTF/, removing from list!

SetClientVersion: 0 8

```

MFG

     BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## Toastbrot

```
(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found) 
```

Bist du sicher, dass du nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx komplett und richtig kompiliert hast sowie entsprechende Module auch geladen sind?

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

jo eigentlich schon :

```

VAIO ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipw2200               155912  0

ieee80211              38948  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         5832  2 ipw2200,ieee80211

nvidia               3709092  0

```

ich kompilir beides noch mal okey?

 aber das sollte doch eigentlich funktioniren

MFG

    BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## bbgermany

hast du "opengl-update nvidia" ausgeführt nach dem emergen des treibers?

pci-express support ist hier zu finden:

```

Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

--->[*] PCI Express support

```

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

geill ich hab was entdeckt beim remergen von glx und zwar:

```
glx-update
```

- hat nichts gebarcht aber dan mit :

```
glx-update xorg-x11
```

danch hat er was gebastelt und nun beim neustarten der xorg.conf, hab ich auf einmal GLX-support:

```

VAIO ~ # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shadow,

    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs,

    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture,

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object,

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture,

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texgen_reflection,

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow,

    GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x22 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x39 32 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

-Doch ein problem bleibt noch ! warum wil mein kleines Notebook einach net einsehen das es nunmal 16:10 format is und nicht 4:3 das heist nach wie vor hab ich immernoch das problem das ich mit 1024x768 arbeite anstelle von 1280x800 und wie ihr sicher gesehen habt hab ich das aber überal in der Xorg.conf so konfiguriert.

des weiteren, warum kann ich nicht in KDE die auflösung änderen  mir wurde gesagt das liegt ja daran das ich (damals) auch nur eine mögliche auflössung in der xorg.conf stehen hab, aber auch das hat sich gändert aler dings nichtgeändert hat sich das ich die auflössung nicht in KDE änderen kann.

MFG

     BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## bbgermany

1. emerge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel

2. opengl-update nvidia

3. vesa mit nvidia austauschen

4. 1024x768 mit 1280x800 austauschen

5. X neu starten (Strg+Alt+Backspace)

und dann sollte es gehen. am besten ist. du nimmst alle anderen auflösungen raus. wie dir ja bestimmt auch aufgefallen ist, hast du immnoch kein direct rendering und den nvidia treiber verwendest du auch nicht (siehe "glxinfo | grep render").

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> und den nvidia treiber verwendest du auch nicht (siehe "glxinfo | grep render").

 

 em doch eigentlich schon zumindest wurde das modul geladen in der xorg.conf steht diver "nvidia" und glxgears funtioniert

oder ist das nicht aussagegenug? 

--  :Exclamation:   jo mein fehler das heist opengl-update und nicht glx-update hab mich vertippt sorry

jo ich werd mal versuche nalle anderen auflösungen zu entfernen und es dan versuchen.

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 4. 1024x768 mit 1280x800 austauschen

 

 wie du siest war ja 1280x800 schon drin.

danke , ich versuch mal das mit der auflössung  :Smile: 

MFG

       BlackBurns_gentoo

----------

## bbgermany

nein verwendest du nicht!

 *glxinfo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> direct rendering: No 
> 
> 

 

hast du nun ein "opengl-update nvidia" ausgeführt oder nicht? ohne das wird es NIE gehen. das ist das gleiche wie mit den ati treibern. momentan verwendest du xorg-glx (aka MESA) und nicht den nvidia treiber. wenn das kernel-modul geladen ist, heist es noch lange nicht das es verwendet wird. es sollte in etwa dann so aussehen, wenn du "lsmod | grep nvidia" ausführen würdest:

```

nvidia 19840  12

```

für das nvidia modul, denn die zweite zahl sagt an ob es überhaupt benutzt wird. da diese zahl bei dir auf NULL (0) steht wird es NICHT benutzt.

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

okey, ich geb dir ja in jeder hinsicht recht , ich hab nun opengl-update nvidia durchgefürt, naja und jetzt nach den xserverstart:

```
VAIO ~ # glxgears

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.

```

und

```

VAIO ~ # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x35 32 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Segmentation fault

```

und

```

VAIO ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipw2200               155912  0

ieee80211              38948  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         5832  2 ipw2200,ieee80211

nvidia               3709092  0

```

 naj so wies jetzt aussieht bin ich weniger weit als zuvor

MFG

      BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## bbgermany

hast du denn inzwischen den PCI Express support im kernel aktiviert?

ich habe so das dumme gefühl das der zwingend notwendig ist damit der treiber mit der karte sauber zusammenarbeitet. ich würde es ja gerne selber testen, jedoch an ermangelung eines pcie boards...  :Sad: 

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

ne, sorry, hatte ich nicht aber wie ich jetzt sehe macht der überhaubt kein unterschied, was soll den das das is doch eine nvidia karte ich hatte noch nie derart problemme mit ner geforce.

an was hab ich noch nicht gedacht? hm, hilfe ich kappier das nicht

MFG

     BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## franzf

Hi,

Da dieser Thread scheinbar schon mehreren geholfen hat, hier nochmal für dich  :Wink: 

Klick me

Dass der nvidia-Treiber korrekt installiert wird, muss das Verzeichnis mit den Sourcen des aktuell eingesetzten Kernels auf /usr/src/linux verlinkt sein. Bei mir z.B.:

```

# cd /usr/src/

# ls -l

insgesamt 24

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    31 12. Jul 00:05 linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r4

[...]

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root  4096 11. Jul 16:09 linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r4

```

Sind die Sourcen noch jungfräulich (z.B. wegen eines emerge -e world), wirst du ebenfalls Probleme haben.

Was auch oft ein Problem ist: Es wird vergessen, vor dem Kopieren des frisch gebackenen Kernels /boot zu mounten!!! Sonst bootest du immer und immer wieder den alten Kernel...

Du kannst auch mal genkernel probieren ob es da geht.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

entschuldigung für wie blöd häst du mich ?

 wen es so simpel wäre würde es woll kaum hier stehen. 

oder soll ich dir noch ne anleitung schreiben wie ich mit meinem kernel umgehe damit du sicher wast das ich es nicht faltsch mache?

MFG

     BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## franzf

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> entschuldigung für wie blöd häst du mich ?
> 
>  wen es so simpel wäre würde es woll kaum hier stehen. 
> 
> oder soll ich dir noch ne anleitung schreiben wie ich mit meinem kernel umgehe damit du sicher wast das ich es nicht faltsch mache?

 

Sorry, das sollte keinesfalls beleidigend oder herabsetzend gemeint sein. Ich spreche nur aus eigener Erfahrung. Und anderen scheint es auch schon so gegangen zu sein, dass sie vergessen haben vor dem kopieren /boot zu mounten. Da kompiliert und kompiliert man, und es bringt einfach nix...

Also, nix für ungut und schöne Grüße

Franz

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

jo, okey, 

 ich frag mich immer noch wie ich das problemm in den grifkriegen könnte

- weis hier niemand mehr weiter?

MFG

    BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## franzf

Noch ein kleiner Versuch:

Hier der Ausschnitt deiner xorg.conf:

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Hier meins: 

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

    VideoRam    128

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "MSI 6600GT"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "NoLogo"        "true"

    Option      "RenderAccel"   "1"

    Option      "NvAGP"         "1"

    Option      "NoRenderExtension" "false"

    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    VideoRam    131072    

EndSection

```

Was mir noch spontan einfällt: (wenn das noch deine aktuell verwendete xorg.conf ist)

1) Du hast nur eine Device-Section, ich hab zwei. (Ich weiß nicht, in wie weit das ein Problem ist)

2) Evtl. hast du wegen Option     "NoAccel" "true"  kein glx?

3) Option "NvAGP" fehlt. Wenn du keinen AGPGART im Kernel einbaust und (dummerweise) defaultmäßig dieser benutzt wird (weiß ich jetzt bloß nicht) solltest du mit dem Wert "1" den Nvidia-eigenen AGPGART aktivieren. (die genauen Optionen sind in dem oben verlinkten Thread erklärt)

ACHTUNG: auch PCI-Express-Karten brauchen den AGPGART!!!

4) BusID brauchst du nur, wenn mehrere PCI-Karten vorhanden sind. Also schleunigst weg damit  :Wink: 

Probiers vielleicht einfach mal mit den Einstellungen aus meiner xorg.conf.

Sichere deine xorg.conf und lass xorgconfig laufen. (Falls du das noch nicht gemacht hast...)

Hoffentlich bekommst du das Problem noch auf die Reihe...

Beste Grüße

Franz

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

OKey, danke für deine geduld  :Smile: 

 ich hab deine Section Devices übernomen aber leider ohne erfolg 

aktuelle xorg.conf

```

#  X   X                                         FF

#   X X    OO   RR    GG        CC   OO   N N   F  F

#    X    O  O  R R  G         C    O  O  NN N  FF

#   X X   O  O  RR   G GG      C    O  O  N  N  F

#  X   X   OO   R R   GG    o   CC   OO   N  N  F

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "dualhead"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

#   Screen      1  "Screen1" 

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option          "Xinerama" "true" 

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

#-----xinerama-----------

#Section "Monitor"

#     Identifier  "Generic Monitor"

#     Option      "DPMS"

#     HorizSync   30-64

#     VertRefresh 50-100

#EndSection

#Section "Device"

#    Identifier  "GenericMon"

#    Driver      "nvidia"

#    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

#    Option      "VBERestore" "no"

#    Screen      1

#    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

#    Option      "DisplayInfo" "false"

#    Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

#    VideoRam    128000

#EndSection

#Section "Screen"

#    Identifier  "Screen1"

#    Device      "GenericMon"

#    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

#    Monitor     "Generic Monitor"

#    DefaultDepth 24

#    SubSection "Display"

#        Depth           24

#        Modes           "1024x768"

#        ViewPort        0 0

#   Virtual         1024 768

#    EndSubsection

#EndSection

#-----xinerama------------

Section "Module"

   Load "bitmap"

   Load "dbe"

#   Load "dri"

   Load "glx"

   Load "int10"

   Load "record"

   Load "type1"

   Load "vbe"

        SubSection "extmod"

            Option  "omit XFree86-DGA"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

   Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd" 

   Option "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "Mouse1"

   Driver  "mouse"

   Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

               

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

        UseModes    "TheModelines"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

#       HorizSync    "30-60"

#       VertRefresh  "50-70"

EndSection

  Section "Modes" 

 Identifier      "TheModelines" 

 # 1280x800 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 49.68 kHz; pclk: 83.46 MHz 

   Modeline "1280x800_60.00"  83.46  1280 1344 1480 1680  800 801 804 828  -HSync +Vsync 

 EndSection

Section "Device" 

     Identifier  "Standard VGA" 

     VendorName  "Unknown" 

     BoardName   "Unknown" 

 

     Driver     "vga" 

     VideoRam    128 

 

 EndSection 

 

 # Device configured by xorgconfig: 

 Section "Device" 

     Identifier  "card0" 

     Driver      "nvidia" 

     Option      "NoLogo"        "true" 

     Option      "RenderAccel"   "1" 

     Option      "NvAGP"         "1" 

     Option      "NoRenderExtension" "false" 

     Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" 

     VideoRam    131072    

 EndSection 

 

 Section "Screen" 

 Identifier "Screen0" 

 Device     "Card0" 

 Monitor    "Monitor0" 

 DefaultDepth     16 

 SubSection "Display" 

 Depth     16 

 Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

 EndSubSection 

 SubSection "Display" 

 Depth     24 

 Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

 EndSubSection 

 SubSection "Display" 

 Depth     32 

 Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

 EndSubSection 

 EndSection 

```

 es sieht jetzt einfach so aus, wenn ich opengl-update nvidia mach dan hab ich kein bisschen 3d support und bei opengl-update xorg-x11 (was eigentlich faltsch ist) hab ich schlechten 3d support das heist nur etwa 400-500 fp5s

ich schetze das die nicht erreichbare auflösung 1280x800 direkt mit dem nicht funktionierende nvidia modul zusammenhängt oder?

MFG

     BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## bbgermany

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "Extensions"
> ...

 

was haltet ihr davon diese section einfach mal probeweise komplett raus zu werfen? mit diesen extensions gibt es immernoch starke probleme beim aktivieren von glx/dri etc. auch wenn man beim nvidia-treiber diese schöne option "AllowGLXWithComposite" setzen kann. damit hätten wir eine mögliche fehlerquelle weniger.

mal als vergleich ein system mit GeForce 4Ti 4200(AGP) + nForce2 Ultra400 board:

 *lsmod | grep nvidia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nvidia               3709764  12
> 
> nvidia_agp              7964  1
> ...

 

xorg.conf

```

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "v4l"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbRules"  "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel"  "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbVariant"        "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "LIRC-Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/lircm"

        Option          "Protocol"      "IntelliMouse"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"

        Option          "Buttons"       "5"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "SUN"

        ModelName    "SUN"

        HorizSync       60.0 - 85

        VertRefresh     50 - 150

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"           # <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                    # <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                     # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"          # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"         # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"                # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"               # <str>

        Option     "RenderAccel"  "true"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"         # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"       # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"       # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"       # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"       # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"  # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"                 # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"         # [<bool>]

        Option     "Overlay" "True"             # [<bool>]

        Option     "CIOverlay" "True"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"          # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"                 # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"           # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"           # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"                # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"      # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"            # <str>

        #Option     "RegistryBinary"            # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HorizSync"                 # <str>

        #Option     "VertRefresh"               # <str>

        #Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"      # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200]"

        BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 16

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Modes   "1024x768" 

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

 *glxgears wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 27370 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5474.000 FPS
> 
> 30512 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6102.400 FPS
> ...

 

 *glxinfo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> 
> display: :0  screen: 0
> ...

 

so sollte das dann aussehen  :Wink: . 

BTW, es wäre mal ein Xorg.0.log file interessant, wenn du nvidia in deiner xorg.conf drin hast anstatt von vesa!

----------

## firefly

so erst mal folgende Frage:

1. hast du PCIe + agpgart support im Kernel ??

wenn nein dann beides rein damit, da wie schon gesagt agpgart auch für die PCIe karten gebraucht wird.

Desweiteren schmeiss mal testweise die COMPOSITE extension raus, denn es kann sein, wie schon gesagt, das composite dein problem mit glx verursacht.

sprich das du dann folgende xorg.conf hast (hab deine entsprechend angepasst):

```

#  X   X                                         FF

#   X X    OO   RR    GG        CC   OO   N N   F  F

#    X    O  O  R R  G         C    O  O  NN N  FF

#   X X   O  O  RR   G GG      C    O  O  N  N  F

#  X   X   OO   R R   GG    o   CC   OO   N  N  F

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "dualhead"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

#   Screen      1  "Screen1"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option          "Xinerama" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

#-----xinerama-----------

#Section "Monitor"

#     Identifier  "Generic Monitor"

#     Option      "DPMS"

#     HorizSync   30-64

#     VertRefresh 50-100

#EndSection

#Section "Device"

#    Identifier  "GenericMon"

#    Driver      "nvidia"

#    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

#    Option      "VBERestore" "no"

#    Screen      1

#    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

#    Option      "DisplayInfo" "false"

#    Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

#    VideoRam    128000

#EndSection

#Section "Screen"

#    Identifier  "Screen1"

#    Device      "GenericMon"

#    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

#    Monitor     "Generic Monitor"

#    DefaultDepth 24

#    SubSection "Display"

#        Depth           24

#        Modes           "1024x768"

#        ViewPort        0 0

#   Virtual         1024 768

#    EndSubsection

#EndSection

#-----xinerama------------

Section "Module"

   Load "bitmap"

   Load "dbe"

#   Load "dri"

   Load "glx"

   Load "int10"

   Load "record"

   Load "type1"

   Load "vbe"

        SubSection "extmod"

            Option  "omit XFree86-DGA"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "DRI"

#       Mode 0666   <--------------------------- wird nicht gebraucht da kein dri geladen (steht auch in der README von nvidia-glx)

#EndSection

Section "Extensions"

  Option "Composite" "Disable" <--------------------------------- könnte deine "Problem" verursachen

  Option "RENDER" "Disable"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "Mouse1"

   Driver  "mouse"

   Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

               

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

        UseModes    "TheModelines"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

#       HorizSync    "30-60"

#       VertRefresh  "50-70"

EndSection

  Section "Modes"

 Identifier      "TheModelines"

 # 1280x800 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 49.68 kHz; pclk: 83.46 MHz

   Modeline "1280x800_60.00"  83.46  1280 1344 1480 1680  800 801 804 828  -HSync +Vsync

 EndSection

Section "Device"

     Identifier  "Standard VGA"

     VendorName  "Unknown"

     BoardName   "Unknown"

 

     Driver     "vga"

     VideoRam    128

 

 EndSection

 

 # Device configured by xorgconfig:

 Section "Device"

     Identifier  "card0"

     Driver      "nvidia"

     Option      "NoLogo"        "true"

     Option      "RenderAccel"   "1"

     Option      "NvAGP"         "1"

     Option      "NoRenderExtension" "false"

#     Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"     <------------ da composite aus ist

     VideoRam    131072   

 EndSection

 

 Section "Screen"

 Identifier "Screen0"

 Device     "Card0"

 Monitor    "Monitor0"

 DefaultDepth     16

 SubSection "Display"

 Depth     16

 Modes    "1280x800_60.00" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" <------------- da du deine modline nicht 1280x800 genannt hast sondern 

 EndSubSection                                                                                        "1280x800_60.00" in der Modes section

 SubSection "Display"

 Depth     24

 Modes    "1280x800_60.00" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

 EndSubSection

 SubSection "Display"

 Depth     32

 Modes    "1280x800_60.00" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

 EndSubSection

 EndSection 
```

gruß

firefly

PS: bitte versuch das wirklich was ich dir gesagt habe(übernimm bitte komplett die gepostete xorg.conf) und sag wie das ergebnis ist, sonst kann dir keiner weiterhelfen, wenn wir nicht genau wissen woran es liegt(wenn es sich dein Problem nicht durch meine änderungen in der xorg.conf in Luft aufgelöst hat).

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

okey, das ist mir jetzt peindlich  :Embarassed:    ich hab bei meinem NoteBook gentoo nochmal von vorne installiert, den ich hab jetzt stage 2 und nicht 3 wie das letztemal und das kommisch  ist jetzt das ich mit dem nvidia-modul kein bischen problemme hab , und meine GLX support funktioniret perfekt mit:

```
 opengl-update nvidia
```

 und ich hab auch ordentlich 2000-3000 fp5s in der glxgears (standart fernstergrösse)

 ich hab keine ahnung was ich auser dem stage2 noch anders gemacht hab,

 :Exclamation:   FEST steht  :Exclamation:   es Klappt  :Cool: 

 :Arrow:   aber 

 was nicht klappt ist das mit 1280x800

ich geb euch mal die xorg.conf die aktuell funktioniert. (bis auf 1280x800)

```

#  X   X                                         FF

#   X X    OO   RR    GG        CC   OO   N N   F  F

#    X    O  O  R R  G         C    O  O  NN N  FF

#   X X   O  O  RR   G GG      C    O  O  N  N  F

#  X   X   OO   R R   GG    o   CC   OO   N  N  F

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "dualhead"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

#   Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option          "Xinerama" "true" 

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "singlehead"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

#xinerama

#Section "Monitor"

#     Identifier  "Generic Monitor"

#     Option      "DPMS"

#     HorizSync   30-64

#     VertRefresh 50-100

#EndSection

#Section "Device"

#    Identifier  "GenericMon"

#    Driver      "nvidia"

#    Option      "RenderAccel" "true" 

#    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

#    Option      "VBERestore" "no"

#    Screen      1

#    Option      "DisplayInfo" "false"

#    Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

#    VideoRam    128000

#EndSection

#Section "Screen"

#    Identifier  "Screen1"

#    Device      "GenericMon"

#    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true

#    Monitor     "Generic Monitor"

#    DefaultDepth 24

#    SubSection "Display"

#        Depth           24

#        Modes           "1024x768"

#        ViewPort        0 0

#   Virtual         1024 768

#    EndSubsection

#EndSection

#xinerama

Section "Module"

   Load "bitmap"

   Load "dbe"

   Load "glx"

   Load "int10"

   Load "record"

   Load "type1"

   Load "vbe"

        SubSection "extmod"

            Option  "omit XFree86-DGA"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

   Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd" 

   Option "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "Mouse1"

   Driver  "mouse"

   Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

               

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        Option     "NoAccel" "true"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor" "true"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor" "true"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey" "255"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        Option     "Dac6Bit" "true"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI" "true"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        Option     "ShowCache" "true"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Option      "RenderAccel" "true" 

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nv"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true" 

   BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

   Option      "DevicePresence" "yes"

   Option      "VBERestore" "yes"

   VideoRam    128000

   Screen      0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

        Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

OKey, wie komm ich jetzt am besten  zur 1280x800 er auflösung?

MFG

BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## firefly

schreibe folgendes in die Monitor section der xorg.conf:

```
Modeline "1280x800_60.00"  83.46  1280 1344 1480 1680  800 801 804 828  -HSync +Vsync
```

ist die selbe, wie du sie in der alten config hattest  :Wink: 

und in der screen section ersetzt du die 1280x800 mit 1280x800_60.00 (so wie die modline benannt worden ist)

gruß

firefly

----------

## firefly

ich könnte mir vorstellen wiso das jetzt funktioniert  :Wink:  und das liegt nicht direkt daran das du jetzt stage 2 anstelle von stage3 gemacht hast.

ich glaub eher du hast wirklich vergessen den veränderten kernel nach /boot (vorher boot mounten wenn extra partition) zu kopieren und zu starten  :Wink: 

gruß

firefly

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

okey, eingetragen hab ichs , ich erspar euch das posten meiner Xorg.conf den ich schetze das ich das richtig eingetragen hab , den mein notebook geht noch  :Wink:   alerdings ignoriert er professionel alles was "1280x800" geschrieben steht. was könnte hier den noch das problem  sein??

Ich hoffe das ich mit eurer hilfe noch ne lösung finden kann 

danke viel mals für jede hilfe:) 

MFG

     BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## firefly

eventuell hilft dir folgendes tool:

```
emerge read-edid
```

als root führe folgendes aus:

```
get-edid | parse-edid
```

dann solltest du einen ähnliche ausgabe wie folgt haben

```
get-edid: get-edid version 1.4.1

        Performing real mode VBE call

        Interrupt 0x10 ax=0x4f00 bx=0x0 cx=0x0

        Function supported

        Call successful

        VBE version 200

        VBE string at 0x11110 "ATI R350"

VBE/DDC service about to be called

        Report DDC capabilities

        Performing real mode VBE call

        Interrupt 0x10 ax=0x4f15 bx=0x0 cx=0x0

parse-edid: parse-edid version 1.4.1

        Function supported

        Call successful         

                                

        Monitor and video card combination does not support DDC1 transfers

        Monitor and video card combination supports DDC2 transfers

        0 seconds per 128 byte EDID block transfer

        Screen is not blanked during DDC transfer

                                

Reading next EDID block         

                                

VBE/DDC service about to be called

        Read EDID               

                                

        Performing real mode VBE call

        Interrupt 0x10 ax=0x4f15 bx=0x1 cx=0x0

        Function supported      

        Call successful         

                                

parse-edid: EDID checksum passed.

                                

        # EDID version 1 revision 1

Section "Monitor"               

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fd  

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fc  

        Identifier "NEC LCD1810"

        VendorName "NEC"        

        ModelName "NEC LCD1810" 

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fd  

        HorizSync 24-80         

        VertRefresh 56-76       

        # Max dot clock (video bandwidth) 130 MHz

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fc  

        # Block type: 2:0 3:ff  

        # DPMS capabilities: Active off:yes  Suspend:yes  Standby:yes

                                

        Mode    "1280x1024"     # vfreq 60.020Hz, hfreq 63.981kHz

                DotClock        108.000000

                HTimings        1280 1328 1440 1688

                VTimings        1024 1025 1028 1066

                Flags   "+HSync" "+VSync"

        EndMode                 

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fd  

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fc  

        # Block type: 2:0 3:ff  

EndSection
```

füge dann die ausgegebene Monitor section in deine xorg.conf ein und passe deine screen-section so an, 

das die in der Monitor-sectionangegebene Mode verwendet wird.

Der autor dieses Programms kann nicht garantieren, das es bei jedem funktioniert.

gruß

firefly

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

na wie könnte es schönner sein , es klappt nicht, er hat mir ein berg fehler ausgespuckt, langdam geht mir diese auflösung aufn kecks:

```

VAIO ~ # get-edid | parse-edid

parse-edid: parse-edid version 1.4.1

get-edid: get-edid version 1.4.1

        Performing real mode VBE call

        Interrupt 0x10 ax=0x4f00 bx=0x0 cx=0x0

        Function supported

        Call successful

        VBE version 300

        VBE string at 0x11110 "NVIDIA"

VBE/DDC service about to be called

        Report DDC capabilities

        Performing real mode VBE call

        Interrupt 0x10 ax=0x4f15 bx=0x0 cx=0x0

        Function supported

        Call successful

        Monitor and video card combination does not support DDC1 transfers

        Monitor and video card combination does not support DDC2 transfers

        0 seconds per 128 byte EDID block transfer

        Screen is not blanked during DDC transfer

Reading next EDID block

VBE/DDC service about to be called

        Read EDID

        Performing real mode VBE call

        Interrupt 0x10 ax=0x4f15 bx=0x1 cx=0x0

        Function supported

        Call failed

The EDID data should not be trusted as the VBE call failed

Error: output block unchanged

parse-edid: IO error reading EDID

```

nun was giebts den vieleicht noch für ne lösung, ich bin für alles offen.

MFG

      BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## firefly

das einzige was mir noch einfällt ist, wenn du noch windows auf dem laptop hast, unter windows per powerstrip(oder einem anderen tool) die daten des TFT`s herausbekommst und diese dann in deine xorg.conf einträgst.

Und über diese daten dann eine passende modline erzeugst.

gruß

firefly

----------

## firefly

hab 2 seiten(forum) gefunden, in denenn über dein notebook bezüglich der 1280x800 auflödung unter linux diskutiert wird.

(die eine ist auf französisch, sollte aber nicht das problem sein, da eine xorg.conf gepostet wird.)

http://forum.hardware.fr/hardwarefr/MiniPCPortablesPDA/Que-penser-Sony-Vaio-VGN-FS115Z-sujet-14059-1.htm

http://www.wie-geht.de/viewtopic.php?pid=787

gruß

firefly

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

hi

 ich hab nun  es versucht, aber die ganze config konnte ich nicht ohne fehler übernehmen,  was irgend wie verstäntlich war ,

doch  ich versteh nur nicht welche dinge wichtig sind, die ich übernemen muss und welche belangloss sind. das wäre doch : section monitor, section screen, und section device (ich hab daran gedacht die identifer anzupassen) - das hat aber bei mir nicht funktioniert.

hier die xorg von dem typ aus dem forum:

```

# XF86Config-4 (XFree86 X Window System server 

configuration file) 

# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using 

# values from the debconf database. 

# Edit this file with caution, and see the XF86Config-4 manual page. 

# (Type "man XF86Config-4" at the shell prompt.) 

# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xfree86 package upgrades *only* 

# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xfree86 

# package. 

# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated 

# again, run the following commands as root:  

#   cp /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 

/etc/X11/XF86Config-4.custom 

#   md5sum /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 

>/var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum 

#   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 

Section "Files" 

 FontPath "unix/:7100"   # local font server 

 # if the local font server has problems, we can fall 

back on these 

 FontPath "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc" 

 FontPath "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic" 

 FontPath "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled" 

 FontPath "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled" 

 FontPath "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1" 

 FontPath "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/CID" 

 FontPath "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo" 

 FontPath "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi" 

 FontPath "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi" 

EndSection 

 

Section "Module" 

# Load "GLcore" 

 Load "bitmap" 

 Load "dbe" 

 Load "ddc" 

# Load "dri"

 Load "extmod" 

 Load "freetype" 

 Load "glx" 

 Load "int10" 

 Load "record" 

 Load "speedo" 

 Load "type1" 

 Load "vbe" 

EndSection 

 

Section "InputDevice" 

 Identifier "Generic Keyboard" 

 Driver  "keyboard" 

 Option  "CoreKeyboard" 

 Option  "XkbRules" "xfree86" 

 Option  "XkbModel" "pc104" 

 Option  "XkbLayout" "fr" 

EndSection 

 

Section "InputDevice" 

 Identifier "Configured Mouse" 

 Driver  "mouse"

 Option  "CorePointer" 

 Option  "Device"  "/dev/psaux" 

 Option  "Protocol"  "PS/2" 

 Option  "Emulate3Buttons" "true" 

 Option  "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

 Identifier "Generic Mouse" 

 Driver  "mouse" 

 Option  "SendCoreEvents" "true" 

 Option  "Device"  "/dev/input/mice" 

 Option  "Protocol"  "ImPS/2" 

 Option  "Emulate3Buttons" "true" 

 Option  "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5" 

EndSection 

 

Section "Device" 

 Identifier "NVidia GeForce" 

 Driver  "nvidia" 

 Option  "NvAgp"   "3" 

 Option  "NoLogo"   "0" 

 Option  "UseEdidFreqs"  "1" 

 Option  "FlatPanelProperties" "Scaling = 

aspect-scaled

 

EndSection

 

Section "Modes" 

 # Here is the optimal mode: 1280x800 @ 60.0Hz 

 Identifier "16:10" 

 # 1280x800 @ 60.00Hz (GTF) hsync: 49.68kHz; pclk: 

83.46MHz

 ModeLine "1280x800" 83.5 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 

804 828

EndSection 

Section "Monitor" 

 Identifier "WXGA LCD" 

  HorizSync 30-94 

  VertRefresh 30-90 

  DisplaySize 332 207 

#   ModeLine "1280x800"  87.09 1280 1336 1616 1728 800 

802 814 840 

Modeline "1280x800" 80.58 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 

804 827 

   Option          "UseEdidFreqs"          "0" 

        Option          "FlatPanelProperties"   

"Scaling = aspect-scaled" 

EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

 Identifier "WXGA Screen" 

 Device  "NVidia GeForce" 

 Monitor  "WXGA LCD" 

 DefaultDepth 24

SubSection "Display" 

  Depth  24 

  Modes  "1280x800" 

 EndSubSection 

EndSection 

 

Section "ServerLayout"  

 Identifier "Default Layout" 

 Screen "WXGA Screen" 

 InputDevice "Generic Keyboard" 

 InputDevice "Configured Mouse" 

 InputDevice "Generic Mouse" 

EndSection 

 

Section "DRI" 

 Mode 0666 

EndSection 

```

 und hier meine config:

```
#  X   X                                         FF

#   X X    OO   RR    GG        CC   OO   N N   F  F

#    X    O  O  R R  G         C    O  O  NN N  FF

#   X X   O  O  RR   G GG      C    O  O  N  N  F

#  X   X   OO   R R   GG    o   CC   OO   N  N  F

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "dualhead"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

#   Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option          "Xinerama" "true" 

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "singlehead"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

#xinerama

#Section "Monitor"

#     Identifier  "Generic Monitor"

#     Option      "DPMS"

#     HorizSync   30-64

#     VertRefresh 50-100

#EndSection

#Section "Device"

#    Identifier  "GenericMon"

#    Driver      "nvidia"

#    Option      "RenderAccel" "true" 

#    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

#    Option      "VBERestore" "no"

#    Screen      1

#    Option      "DisplayInfo" "false"

#    Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

#    VideoRam    128000

#EndSection

#Section "Screen"

#    Identifier  "Screen1"

#    Device      "GenericMon"

#    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true

#    Monitor     "Generic Monitor"

#    DefaultDepth 24

#    SubSection "Display"

#        Depth           24

#        Modes           "1024x768"

#        ViewPort        0 0

#   Virtual         1024 768

#    EndSubsection

#EndSection

#xinerama

Section "Module"

   Load "bitmap"

   Load "dbe"

   Load "glx"

   Load "int10"

   Load "record"

   Load "type1"

   Load "vbe"

        SubSection "extmod"

            Option  "omit XFree86-DGA"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

   Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd" 

   Option "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "Mouse1"

   Driver  "mouse"

   Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

               

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   Modeline "1280x800_60.00"  83.46  1280 1344 1480 1680  800 801 804 828  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        Option     "NoAccel" "true"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor" "true"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor" "true"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey" "255"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        Option     "Dac6Bit" "true"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI" "true"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        Option     "ShowCache" "true"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Option      "RenderAccel" "true" 

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nv"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true" 

   BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

   Option      "DevicePresence" "yes"

   Option      "VBERestore" "yes"

   VideoRam    128000

   Screen      0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

        Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x800_60.00" 

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

nun was ist jetzt wichtig? welche teile soll ich übernehmen?

wie soll die nun aus sehen?

MFG

      BlacckBurns_Gentoo

----------

## firefly

eigentlich langt die Monitor-section  :Wink:  denn nur die ist wichtig  :Wink: 

weil darin die passenden daten (hoffentlich) für den TFT drinstehen + modline für 1280x800

gruß

firefly

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

okey, aber auch nur section monitor bringt fehler (identifer angepast)

log file:

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux METALTOP 2.6.12.2 #4 Fri Jul 15 14:58:05 Local time zone must be set--see zic manu i686

Build Date: 14 July 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jul 16 23:35:05 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Parse error on line 123 of section Monitor in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf

   "802" is not a valid keyword in this section.

(EE) Problem parsing the config file

(EE) Error parsing the config file

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

hm was soll den das das kan es doch nicht sein, das is nur so eine dämliche 16:10 auflösung 

grr selbst jetzt wo es mit glx klappt schaff ich es einfach nicht 

*verzweifelt* :Crying or Very sad: 

MFG

      BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## firefly

kann es sein, das die 802 in eine euen zeile steht ??

die modline darf sich nur in einer zeile befinden.

gruß

firefly

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

 :Shocked:   :Laughing:  firefly:!: 

Ich habs geschaft! dank deiner hilfe!  :Cool: 

und auch danke an alle die mir in disem topic geholfen haben:)

entlich funktionirt mein 16:10 tft und meine GeForce 6200 Go perfekt  :Smile: 

THX to all helpers  :Smile: 

MFG

      BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## franzf

Dann mal 

Gratulation! 

Du siehst, es gibt für jedes Problem eine Lösung!

Grüße

Franz

----------

